# Networkmanager and ipw3945

## krz

Hello,

I'm currently running into troubles connecting to my wireless network using Networkmanager with my ipw3945:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul  8 13:58:59 VAIO NetworkManager: <debug info>       [1152359939.198589] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap (): Forcing AP 'kingnetz'
> 
> Jul  8 13:58:59 VAIO NetworkManager: <information>      User Switch: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth0 / kingnetz
> ...

 

My access point is shown in the interface of Nworkmanager but if I try to connect to it the connection is aborted shortly after entering the key. I think it has something to do with the message " real_act_stage2_config (): Activation (eth0/wireless): couldn't send wireless configuration to the supplicant.". It seems to me that the device is unsupported although there shouldn't be any differences once the driver is loaded, or am I wrong here?

Has anyone an idea or got this card working using Nworkmanager?

The driver is modprobed and the daemon is also running. The card works using the "old" way (ifconfig, iwconfig).

Greetings,

chris.

----------

## krz

sorry but: *push*

----------

## subes

got the same problem, just tried networkmanager -> first thing to do is unmerge dhcpcd, so that dhclient wont be bothered by it

connecting to cable works with dhclient only + networkmanager

but i couldnt make ipw3945 work at all now -> i also recompiled my kernel while i emerged networkmanager -> dunno is there is some other issue

i tried making it work with iwconfig + dhcpcd -> make problems with dhclient -> so unmerged dhcpcd and tried with dhclient -> no success

do you configure it manually with ifconfig + iwconfig? -> how? i only know the dhcpcd + iwconfig way -> plz post so i can give it a try ^^

```

modprobe ipw3945

iwconfig eth1 essid someESSID key s:someKEY

dhcpcd eth1

```

after unmerging networkmanager and its new dependencies i couldnt make dhcpcd work with ipw3945 anymore :/

i realized while reemerging ieee80211 i had to remove the kernel intern ieee80211 support again -> but it didnt help any still doesnt work for me

so now i seek a solution with networkmanager + dhclient only + ipw3945 

if manually setting up ipw3945 with ifconfig + iwconfig doesnt work for me i think i have to search somewhere else for my kinda similar problem ^^

//edit

well for me it keeps being at waiting for the network key -> the animation goes on and on and on -> nothing happens

dhclient just gets no response when i use my old way of configuring

----------

## subes

after emerge -e world , getting into school with my laptop 

and successfully loging into the wlan there with iwconfig + dhcpc/dhclient

i tried networkmanager again without success, but when i ran dhclient WHILE networkmanager tried to connect it worked,

so that networkmanager realized i was connected. afaik it wont be able to do it on itself

connecting to my WEP encrypted home network wont work, so i think the issue is something else -> watched for the my kernel config without finding any problem

tho im now reinstalling my system and i wont try some unstable software like networkmanager again ^^

here my log file when trying to let networkmanager connect to my school network

```

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <debug info>   [1155642248.207564] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap (): Forcing AP 'b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   User Switch: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth1 / b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device eth1.

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Device eth1 activation scheduled...

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) started...

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1/wireless): access point 'b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' is unencrypted, no key needed.

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth1      wext   /var/run/wpa_supplicant   '

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: response was 'OK'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: response was 'OK'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: response was '0'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 622e692e622e2f464844572d46756e6b6e65747a'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: response was 'OK'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: response was 'OK'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   SUP: response was 'OK'

Aug 15 11:44:08 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Global control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant-global'

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RX global ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=49):

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 5f 41 44 44 20 65 74   INTERFACE_ADD et

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      68 31 09 09 77 65 78 74 09 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75   h1__wext_/var/ru

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      6e 2f 77 70 61 5f 73 75 70 70 6c 69 63 61 6e 74   n/wpa_supplicant

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      09                                                _               

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE GLOBAL INTERFACE_ADD 'eth1      wext   /var/run/wpa_supplicant   '

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Initializing interface 'eth1' conf 'N/A' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0xf

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):   capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 9

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Added interface eth1

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      41 50 5f 53 43 41 4e 20 31                        AP_SCAN 1       

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      41 44 44 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b                  ADD_NETWORK     

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE: ADD_NETWORK

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=59): [REMOVED]

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE: SET_NETWORK id=0 name='ssid'

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE: value - hexdump_ascii(len=40): [REMOVED]

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=20):

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      62 2e 69 2e 62 2e 2f 46 48 44 57 2d 46 75 6e 6b   b.i.b./FHDW-Funk

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 74 7a                                       netz            

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=27): [REMOVED]

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE: SET_NETWORK id=0 name='key_mgmt'

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE: value - hexdump_ascii(len=4): [REMOVED]

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): key_mgmt: 0x4

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):      45 4e 41 42 4c 45 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 30   ENABLE_NETWORK 0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE: ENABLE_NETWORK id=0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Received 234 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan results: 1

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 0: 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    selected non-WPA AP 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz'

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Trying to associate with 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 (SSID='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' freq=0 MHz)

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Cancelling scan request

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): ing AP WPA IE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_associate

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=29

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=40): 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 30 33 35 2d 38 00

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=40): 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 30 33 35 2d 38 00

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Added BSSID 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 into blacklist

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Aug 15 11:44:18 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): L: External notification - portValid=0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan timeout - try to get results

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Received 234 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan results: 1

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 0: 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    selected non-WPA AP 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz'

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Trying to associate with 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 (SSID='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' freq=0 MHz)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=40): 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 30 33 35 2d 38 00

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Cancelling scan request

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): river_wext_associate

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=29

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=40): 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 30 33 35 2d 38 00

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): BSSID 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 blacklist count incremented to 2

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan timeout - try to get results

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Received 477 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan results: 2

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 0: 00:12:bf:4b:0b:a9 ssid='werdasliesstistdoof' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    skip - blacklisted

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Removed BSSID 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 from blacklist (clear)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 0: 00:12:bf:4b:0b:a9 ssid='werdasliesstistdoof' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): 1: 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):    selected non-WPA AP 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 ssid='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz'

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Trying to associate with 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 (SSID='b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz' freq=0 MHz)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=40): 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 30 33 35 2d 38 00

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Cancelling scan request

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970):  SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): wpa_driver_wext_associate

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=29

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=40): 2f 76 61 72 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 30 33 35 2d 38 00

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Added BSSID 00:a0:f8:bc:94:a8 into blacklist

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan timeout - try to get results

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Received 470 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Scan results: 2

Aug 15 11:44:47 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(7970): Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Aug 15 11:44:48 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1/wireless): association took too long (>40s), failing activation.

Aug 15 11:44:48 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) failure scheduled...

Aug 15 11:44:48 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) failed for access point (b.i.b./FHDW-Funknetz)

Aug 15 11:44:48 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) failed.

Aug 15 11:44:48 subes-lap NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device eth1.

Aug 15 11:44:48 subes-lap dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down

```

----------

## krz

To configure your network manually you first have to kill NetworkManager. Otherwise it's always resetting your device's adresses. Took me a long time until I discovered it.   :Rolling Eyes: 

I don't know if you still need some help to configure your network manually but I set my key and my ssid using iwconfig and after running dhcpcd everything is working fine.

In the meantime I even managed to make NetworkManager connect to many (not all; if there's no dhcp it fails; wpa ain't working, too) wireless and wired networks by adding some lines to my /etc/init.d/local.start. I can't remember them right now afaik there is some kill "NetworkManager && NetworkManager" inside of it. (It needs to be loaded *after* the ipw3945 drivers are started. Otherwise it only detected my wired network card.) I can post the contents if I'm back home.

Regards 

chris.

----------

## Ramblurr

Anyone made any further progress on this issue?

Here's where I stand:

I have all the net.xxx scripts disabled via RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"  in /etc/conf.d/rc

Wired Connection works just fine. WAP works as well too. I haven't had a chance to try unsecured, but WEP with an ASCII passphrase does not work. It times out and prompts for another key then times out and repeats.

I can watch the configuration with iwconfig, and if I set the key with 'iwconfig device key the_key' then quickly 'dhcpcd device' I can get it working. Except that NM resets the key a few seconds later. 

I'll get some NM output and post it here,

----------

## visualus

Got the same problem with my ipw3945 card and NM, I can connect to unencrypted networks but

wep & wpa doesn't work, i got the message that  *Quote:*   

> assotiation took too long >40 s

 

Don't know what do do....

Did anybody solved that problem?

I think that the problem could be in modules

```

morf@benek $ sudo lsmod | grep ieee80211

ieee80211              26824  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         5760  1 ieee80211

```

 but I think there should be also 

 *Quote:*   

> ieee80211_crypt_wep ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

 

but when I tried to load it manualy I get

```

 sudo modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_wep (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

and dmesg says

```
ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown parameter `ieee80211_crypt_tkip'
```

Do You think this causes the problem?

What should I do?

thanks a lot for any help

----------

## krz

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_wep...

 

Try to reemerge ieee80211 and make sure /usr/src/linux links to your running kernel source.

----------

